# X250 Seat Swivel - Tool Box Seat



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

Want to get a seat swivel for the passenger seat of our 2007 Fiat.
I was considering this; http://www.outdoorbits.com/mapa-fiat-ducato-seat-swivel-07-p-601.html

but, on looking at this website; 
http://www.marcleleisure.co.uk/stor...o-2007-shape-toolbox-p-1887.html?cPath=25_141

It says 'Seat Swivel plate - Boxer/Ducato 2007 NEW SHAPE & Toolbox V2 [Order Code:MLNMCTAX250] £120.23

This is the only seat swivel that is compatible for 2007 (onwards) vehicles that have the 'toolbox' compartment with a plastic door/lid under the front driver and passenger seats.'

So now I'm not sure -because our seat currently has the tool box under the seat, does this mean we can only use the swivel in the second link above - not keen on this because it says it is not crash tested or CE approved :?

Any opinions please.


----------



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

So has no-one fitted a swivel to an X250 which has the under seat tool box then?


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

I always thought swivel seats were standard fit in X2/50's.

Tidiest way would be to get the Fiat factory fitted seat.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Hezbez said:


> So has no-one fitted a swivel to an X250 which has the under seat tool box then?


Ours came with the van from new- fitted by Swift I think rather than a standard in the X250 cab. Perhaps Swift would advise ? They are very helpful on here.

G


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

have you thought of phoning the first one to get information before you decide.
It sounds as though you only need the swivel as you have the tray already fitted.

cabby


----------



## Tezza (May 1, 2005)

Yep, I have fitted one, two actually, one in a 2006 Fiat and 1 in my current 2009 Fiat, both bought from Marcel Leisure and the one you are looking at for the new shape fiat (both passenger seats)
The swivel has been in place since July 2009, and have never had any problems with it. 
We found two side issues, first the wife complains that the seat is slightly higher and when it rains she is looking through the top bit of the screen that the wipers do not clean, and second, when in place you must remember to fold the plastic tool box front cover down first or when turning the seat around the swivel will knock it off.

Fitting, so easy I fiited mine at a camp site, 30 mins tops, only require a socket set with Thorx sockets, I picked up the van from the dealer on a Friday afternoon and before breakfast on Saturday, we (wife and I) fitted it, make sure you don't trap the air bag wire, as per instructions with the swivel, (wife held this and threaded it through the center of the swivel, while I sited the seat) other than that, 4 bolts to remove the seat, 4 bolts to remove the sliders, (order new bolts when you order your seat, well worth the £5.00) just refit as removal.

In the 2006 version I had to cut the front fixings off to make it swivel, new shape van, nothing, open the box and fit.

Hope this helps, if you are passing Pontypool in South Wales give me a shout and you can see mine working if you require.


Tezza


----------



## lifestyle (Apr 27, 2008)

I too thought they were standard .They are on our 2009 Bolero.



Les


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

lifestyle said:


> I too thought they were standard .They are on our 2009 Bolero.
> Les


But did Swift buy the Fiat cab with swivels already in place or did they fit swivel seats in your model of the Bolero - and in many other Swift vans ?

G


----------



## lifestyle (Apr 27, 2008)

Grizzly said:


> lifestyle said:
> 
> 
> > I too thought they were standard .They are on our 2009 Bolero.
> ...


I would of thought fiat supply standard seats.The coach builder would fit the swivels.

Les


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

[quote="lifestyle]
I would of thought fiat supply standard seats.The coach builder would fit the swivels.
Les[/quote]

Exactement !

G


----------



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

Definitely not supplied as standard kit in the E460 model. 
I assume it's because this model doesn't have a front dinette or lounge to benefit from 2 swivel seats.


----------



## bubble63 (Sep 30, 2009)

hi
i am sure fiat do not fit them as standard

i fitted one on a 2007 x250
not too bad,
had to cut the door on the seat base to fit
had to remove the seat runner end stops ,
and remove the tool box polystyrene lid

but......
fantastic when done, best seat in the house

regds neill, cambridge


----------



## m_mmc (Jan 26, 2010)

Hezbez said:


> Want to get a seat swivel for the passenger seat of our 2007 Fiat.
> I was considering this; http://www.outdoorbits.com/mapa-fiat-ducato-seat-swivel-07-p-601.html
> 
> but, on looking at this website;
> ...


I wish to fit a seat swivel to my 2007+ Ducato which has a toolbox under the passenger seat and have the same dilema.

Can anyone who has done this let me know what make of seat swivel they used and if any modifications were necessary?

Thank you,
Mhairi


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

m_mmc said:


> Can anyone who has done this let me know what make of seat swivel they used and if any modifications were necessary?
> Thank you,
> Mhairi


http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-1029412.html#1029412

Dave


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

Fiat do fit revolving seats as per their handbook. My MH was supplied to the convertor with factory fitted ones. Whenever I have seen any fitted to the many Ducatos I have looked ay at shows etc they are the same type of swivel as mine.

try this link for swivels;
http://www.campervanconversion.co.uk/shop/c/seat-swivels


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

sorry cant help on this one as ours came already fitted including the trays under theseats, did not realise they were tool box/trays.I keep the ehu under drivers seat.hose under passenger seat. :roll: 

cabby


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

cabby said:


> sorry cant help on this one as ours came already fitted including the trays under theseats, did not realise they were tool box/trays.I keep the ehu under drivers seat.hose under passenger seat. :roll:
> 
> cabby


I think the underseat area is configurable. My passenger seat has the jack etc under it in a purpose built container whilst the drivers seat has the Fiat fitted ancillary habitation area heater fitted under it. There are loads of options that convertors can chose from when ordering the base vehicle from Fiat e.g. cruise control, ac, ancillary heater , seat swivels etc etc.


----------



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

m_mmc said:


> I wish to fit a seat swivel to my 2007+ Ducato which has a toolbox under the passenger seat and have the same dilema.
> 
> Can anyone who has done this let me know what make of seat swivel they used and if any modifications were necessary?
> 
> ...


Here is the swivel we ended up going for on our 2007 X250;

http://www.johnscross.co.uk/product...ugeot-Boxer-%2d-Fiat-Ducato-2007-on-X250.html

A good price too, plus this model only raises the seat height by approx 28mm, which is less than that most other makes we considered.

John Cross were great to deal with - part arrived within 2 days of ordering (in Scotland).

Hubby says it took about one hour to fit. Slight modifications required as follows:

the plastic cover which is fitted to the back of the seatbox had to be removed and the long top lip cut off it - then refitted back on with 2 self tapping screws.

the plastic cover at the front of the seatbox required a small U shape cut out to accomodate the seat swivel lever.

This swivel is not supplied with any screws, however they can be easily obtained from engineering/hardware type shops (take one with you as a sample) - less than a couple of pounds.

One last thing to consider - there is a cable with a connector plug under the seat which is connected to the seat belt socket - disconnect the battery prior to unplugging this cable - once this is unplugged the seat can be removed, the swivel fitted, the wire fed through the hole in the swivel plate, seat bolted to plate, plug reconnected, battery reconnected - job done!


----------



## m_mmc (Jan 26, 2010)

Hezbez said:


> Here is the swivel we ended up going for on our 2007 X250;
> 
> http://www.johnscross.co.uk/product...ugeot-Boxer-%2d-Fiat-Ducato-2007-on-X250.html
> 
> ...


Thank you very much Hezbez - that was exactly the information I was looking for. M


----------

